# ET 200B 6ES5 454-2BA11 (16 DO) in S7-Projekt einbinden ??



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
Ich möchte gern ein S5 ET 200B Modul im Profibus zusammen mit einer S7- Steuerung betreiben. Das Modul ist aber in der Hardwarekonfiguration nicht zu finden. Wie geht das bzw brauche ich zusätzliche Software oder GSD-Dateien. Das Modul steckt auf einem TB2/DC 6ES5 700-2BD11.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
wenn da was von Sinec L2 draufsteht, das ist das Vorläufermodel zum Profibus, muß ich dich entäuschen, kannst ja mal die genaue Bezeichnung des Moduls schreiben.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## SPS Markus (29 Mai 2005)

Hi,
soweit ich weiß gibt es bei Siemens irgendwo einen Vergleichstyp zu ET200B
Modulen mit S5 xxxxxxx Bezeichnung. Die sollten auch mit der S7 laufen.

Markus


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
die Siemensnummer stand ja in der Überschrift, hier ein bißchen Info von Siemens:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

Danke für die Informationen.
Bedeutet das ich brauche zum Step7 zusätzliche Software COM-Profibus Version 3.XX ?
Oder geht das überhaupt nicht. Funktioniert wenigstens mein Terminalblock. Am Anschluß steht SINEC L2-DP.
????????


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
tut mir leid, aber meines Wissens geht L2 Sinec nicht mit Profibus( ist ein Siemens eigener Standard), kann dann zu Konflikten führen. Wenn es was zum Basteln ist, kannst Du versuchen eine GSD selbstzubasteln da L2 Sinec stark an Profibus angelehnt ist.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2005)

Woher bekommt man die Software COM-Profibus. Gehört die zu einem Softwarepacket oder Step 7 ?


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
hier kannst Du Dich dazu näher informieren, dort gibt es unter Downloads auch eine Demo von COM Profibus 3.3.
http://support.automation.siemens.c...de&content=skm/search.asp?&Query=com profibus
dort nur in Downloads suchen anklicken (links)

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2005)

*GSD-Dateien für S5 ET 200B*

Gibt es eventuell GSD-Dateien für S5 ET 200B ??


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
alle Nummern die im HW vorhanden sind.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Ich weis nicht wie das gemeint ist.
Was ist mit allen Nummern die im HW vorhanden sind ?


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
das sind die Nummern die im HW Konfig angezeigt werden, und die Nummern fangen mit 6ES7 an also nichts mit S5 denn die Nummern fangen mit 6ES5.. an.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2005)

Das bedeutet das es für S5 -Baugruppen überhaupt keine GSD-Dateien gibt ???


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wie oben schon steht, die Sache ist nicht 100% ok, wenn Du aber nun auf Teufel komm raus das durchziehen willst, schau mal hier da sind die Bestellnummern für die GSD DAteien, leider habe ich auf der Downloadseite von Siemens diese GSD Datei nicht gefunden, kannst Du aber bestimmt bei Siemens noch beziehen, und mußt Du dann in Step7 einbauen. Du kannst aber auch mit dem Download von Com Profibus deine eigene GSD datei erzeugen.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2005)

Hallo Lorenz,
Vielen Dank.
Ich suche jetzt die Typdateien für COM ET200 Windows SI0005BX.200.
Kann da jemand aushelfen?  Mal sehen was da drin steht, falls man das lesen kann. Daraus sollte evtl.eine GSD zu machen sein.


----------

